# افكار لمشاريع تكنولوجيا المعلومات



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اقدم لكم افكار لمشاريع تخرج لتخصص تكنولوجيا المعلومات حيث ساقدم بكل 

مشروع تلخيص وصفحة المشروع وهي موجودة عل ىسيرفر جامعي لا يحوي روابط دعائية 



علما ان مصدرها هذا الموقع:

http://www.najah.edu/ar/page/3562


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

صور - نظام مشاركة الصور

إشراف:
د. بكر عبد الحق

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات - قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة
2008/2009

نبذة عن المشروع:

نظام مشاركة الصور (صور) هو خدمة مشاركة الصور على الويب الموجهة للجمهور العربي، وسيتيح هذا النظام للمستخدمين تبادل الصور مع أشخاص آخرين في مختلف أنحاء العالم، وإلى خلق مسارات للاتصال فيما بينها.

أردنا تطوير نظام حيث يستطيع الناس تبادل الصور التي أخذت بواسطة هواتفهم المحمولة، أو بعض الصور الأفضل بالنسبة لهم أو للمشاهير المفضلة لديهم أو لتلك الشعوب التي ترغب في مشاركة الصور من اطفاله والأسرة في بيئة آمنة ويمكن توفير ذلك كله من قبل نظام صور.

اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام مزاد فلسطين

إشراف:
د. بكر عبد الحق

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات - قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة
2008/2009

اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

:مشروع
نظام إدارة نقاط البيع

عمل الطالبين 

محمد حسين نزال سامح أحمد تفاحه 


بإشراف رئيس قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبه ( CIS)

د. بـكـر عبد الحـق
الفصل الثاني – 2007م




اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام المكتبة المحوسب

إعداد الطلبة: 
سعيد عياد.
سعد أبو عويلي.
أحمد محسن.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.
أ.فادي دريدي.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- 2007

اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

النظام الأكاديمي للمدارس الفلسطينية

إعداد الطلبة:
خزياد عبد الجليل.
خالد النجار.
يزيد عبد الجليل.
عبد الرحمن عقل.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.
أ.فادي دريدي.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة.


اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام التحكم المنزلي

إعداد الطلبة:
أحلام اليوسف.
ميسا دويكات.
شاتيلا القاضي.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.
أ.فادي دريدي.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة 2007.



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

القبول والتسجيل في جامعة النجاح الوطنية



إعداد:
نهيل عقل
ميس تكروري

إشراف:
د. بكر عبد الحق

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات - قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة
2008/2009

نبذة عن المشروع:

فكرة المشروع تقوم على توضيح العلاقة بين الطلبة الجدد و الجامعة حيث أن صلة الوصل بينهم تبدأ من عمادة القبول والتسجيل. وذلك بعد انتهاء الطلبة من امتحان الثانوية العامة فإنهم يتجهون إلى الجامعة من أجل تعبئة طلبات الالتحاق بها.

من خلال تعبئة الطلب يحدد الطالب ما هي الكليات التي يود الالتحاق بها ويرتبها حسب الأولويات. وبناء على ذلك فإن اختيار كلية الطالب يتم في حال كان معدله بالثانوية العامة يؤهله بالالتحاق بتلك الكلية, مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الفرع الذي درسه الطالب بالثانوية هل هو الفرع العلمي ,الأدبي, الصناعي, التجاري. و بالتالي فإن النظام الجديد يهدف إلى تحويل عملية التسجيل من النظام اليدوي إلى النظام الالكتروني. فقد يستطيع الطالب الدخول إلى برنامج التسجيل و تعبئة البيانات المتعلقة بعملية التسجيل و استكمالها.

أيضا , فإن البرنامج سيسهل على الطالب عملية اختياره لكليته و ذلك من خلال إجابته على أسئلة إرشادية تتعلق بكليات الجامعة. بناء على إجابة الطالب على هذه الأسئلة ستظهر له النتيجة النهائية التي ستحدد ما هي الكلية الأنسب له, وأخيرا إذا استوفى الطالب شروط الكلية ,يتم قبوله بها حسب:-

أولا : معدل الطالب
ثانيا : الفرع الدراسي
ثالثا : سعة الكلية

اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

التعليم الالكتروني لمادة الرياضيات 

التعليم الإلكتروني لمادة الرياضيات

إعداد الطلبة:
سوزانا عجعج.
غدير سويدان.
أية خريم.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.
أ.فادي دريدي.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة 2007.



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام إدارة الموارد البشرية

إعداد الطالب:
صامد خير الله.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة- 2007.


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام حجز الطيران الذكي

إعداد الطلبة:
أحمد مصلح.
هادي صلاحات.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.
أ.فادي دريدي.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة- 2007.



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

محرك البحث العربي

إعداد الطلبة:
رنيم الهدهد.
سائدة أبو رعد.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام التحليل

إعداد الطلبة:
مؤمن أبو غزالة.
أشرف خليفة.
مراد يونس.
عبد الله هندي.


بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة-2007


اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

موقع إلكتروني لشركة إشتيوي

إعداد الطلبة:
انس شتيوي.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة.




اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

التعليم الالكتروني

إعداد الطلبة :
ربى عوايص
شيرين حسونة
ميسر سمارة
ياسمينة يوسف

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة.-2007



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام خبير

إعداد الطلبة:
أميرة شناعة.
سيرين أبو زهرة.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات-قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسية 2007.

اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## amirengineer (30 نوفمبر 2010)

و الله حاجه مشرفه....ربنا يبارك فيك و في كل إخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع زيتونة الفلسطيني

إعداد الطلبة:
روان بشتاوي.
أسيل خياط.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة.-2007



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

موقع زيتونة الفلسطيني

إعداد الطلبة:
روان بشتاوي.
أسيل خياط.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة.-2007



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مؤسسة تنمية و رعاية اليتامى

إعداد الطلبة:
شروق شعبلو.
هلا الشكعة.
فاتن دويكات.
هدى شحادة.

بإشراف:
د.بكر عبد الحق.

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات- قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة.-2008



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------



## المتفائل الفلسطيني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

التنبؤ بالطقس

إعداد:
سعاد سماره
رهام خباص
ايمان زيد الكيلاني

إشراف:
د. بكر عبد الحق

كلية تكنولوجيا المعلومات - قسم أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة

نبذة عن المشروع:

هدف المشروع هو بناء قناة على شبكة الإنترنت التي تتناول قياس الطقس والتنبؤ به لتزويد المستخدم بقياسات دقيقة لهذا اليوم واليومين القادمين باستخدام لغة جافا وتقنيات إستخراج البيانات.



اضغط هنا لتحميل ملف المشروع


----------

